# CBE Electrical Fittings



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Can somebody describe to me how to remove the outer trim on a CBE fitting so that i can access the fixing screws. 

I'm finally getting around to moving the Truma 6002 controls from their existin postition at floor level in my Chausson. What possed a 'designer' to put them there in the first place?

Malcolm


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

emjaiuk said:


> Can somebody describe to me how to remove the outer trim on a CBE fitting so that i can access the fixing screws.
> 
> I'm finally getting around to moving the Truma 6002 controls from their existin postition at floor level in my Chausson. What possed a 'designer' to put them there in the first place?
> 
> Malcolm


The outer cover clips on and normally all thats needed is a quick twist with a flat blade and they come off.

http://www.leisure-supplies.co.uk/productdetails.php?id=65


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Malcolm,

How are you extending your cables? Are you splicing and soldering an extra length of multicore cable in? Just interested, as I too have truma and eberspacher controls at floor level in my Chausson - seems like the designer likes getting on his knees to see which button to press!!!!!

Paul


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Agilityman said:


> Malcolm,
> 
> How are you extending your cables? Are you splicing and soldering an extra length of multicore cable in? Just interested, as I too have truma and eberspacher controls at floor level in my Chausson - seems like the designer likes getting on his knees to see which button to press!!!!!
> 
> Paul


Paul, If you check the link I sent it shows that the control cables [items 24 and 28] come in 3m or 5m lengths. Perhaps they are long enough already to reach where you want them? Ray


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Agilityman said:


> Malcolm,
> 
> How are you extending your cables? Are you splicing and soldering an extra length of multicore cable in? Just interested, as I too have truma and eberspacher controls at floor level in my Chausson - seems like the designer likes getting on his knees to see which button to press!!!!!
> 
> Paul


I haven't tried to buy them yet but according to Truma extension cables are available as spares. According to the diagram there is aconnecting plug available

Malcolm


----------

